# Grooming kit- what do I need?



## AutisticDogLover (Nov 25, 2012)

hey all I'm a 1st time Spoo owner and I'm unfamiliar with what grooming tools should be used

I already have a clipper and a metal comb, but what else do I need? what kind of brushes?

I'd love to see a pic of your guy's grooming kits


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

Disclaimer: I'm not a professional groomer

*Things I have: 
*
Two stainless steel combs for my two spoos (my sister and I work on them simutaneously)
Three slicker brushes (large size); I have multiple bc I'm trying out different brands to see which ones I like
A clipper with adjustable blades and attachment combs
10 inch straight and curved shears
Rubber dog scrub (I had it from when I was raisning a lab but it helps with the spoos on their short coats to help lather up shampoo nicely)

*Things I want:*

A good quality pin brush with long pins 
A forced air dryer 
CC leave in conditioner
A smaller sized shear to use to work on poms in the future

These are just my personal preferences. The pin brush is something I know not everyone has or needs but I just want one because I'm going to grow my male spoo into a scandinavian and the pin brush would help detangle first before going in with the metal combs (for more accurate brushing). The long pins will help to get deep into the root of the coat so i don't miss any nasty mats. Again, this is just me and things I feel like I need personally. You probably don't need as much as this, I just get greedy when it comes to grooming supplies and poodles haha


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Still haven't found a slicker brush that I really like yet. Have got quite a few and bought a new one recently but not 100percent happy. I like to give my dogs a thorough brush and I would like a big slicker brush as my arms ache after doing my spoo!


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

I have:

slicker
metal comb
detangling spray
shears
clipper with comb attachments (oil for the clipper)
Nail clippers
Whitening shampoo & oatmeal shampoo
toothbrush
toothpaste
cottonswabs 
ear cleaner
human hair tie (to hold back hair that I don't want to get cut)
I am a beginner and I have a very limited supply of money. If I find a job I will be buying higher quality equipment and more of it! But you can definitely get by with this.


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

Carrie-e said:


> Still haven't found a slicker brush that I really like yet. Have got quite a few and bought a new one recently but not 100percent happy. I like to give my dogs a thorough brush and I would like a big slicker brush as my arms ache after doing my spoo!


Yes!! It's hard to find a good slicker brush. I might just go ask a professional groomer to see what they prefer

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KirklandPoodle (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi there, I've been grooming my almost 3yr old spoo since I got him, with no previous experience. In addition to what others have listed above, I have several poodle grooming books - using Shirley Kalstone's book as primary. I also purchased a grooming table which has been invaluable for my back. And a grooming jacket for me to wear - the stubble makes me itchy, and this helps prevent that. From a beauty supply store, I purchased cotton spirals (for human pedicures, it gets woven in between the toes) which I use to plug his ears when blowing dry his head.
When I bought his dryer, I bought it at an AKC showm where there were lots of retailers and I got the opportunity to hear the motors and hold the plastic hoses. Made a difference in my selection. Good luck.


----------



## dcail (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi

I really like and recommend Bass Slicker Brushes I've used mine for several years now! Great slicker brush!


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Take is slow. Start doing a bit at a time each day. That way you and your dog do not get frustrated or anxious. Remember that practice makes perfect. Watch lots of videos. If you can watch a friend groom. You will learn what your dog likes and what they don't. Work around that. It will make both of your lives nicer. Don't think that you have to have perfection overnight. It will get easier and better and is a great bonding time if you let it be. I use treats and we have fun and it is a blessing to both Angel and me. Best of luck and welcome to the wonderful, wacky adventure that is being owned by a poodle! 


Grooming kit ideas 

Pin Brush
Slicker Brush 
long tooth Comb 
Dematting Comb
Pet dryer
Shampoo
Dog Conditioning Spray
Microfiber Bath towels 
Toothbrush toothpaste dental Scaler
Toenail Trimmer I use a Dremel with sandpaper
Ear cleaner
Cotton Balls
Styptic Powder
Best dog Clipper you can get 
Oil for Clippers & Blades as well as blade coolant.
If you have more than one blade that helps too. Switch out to keep cool. Well worth the expense and effort. 
Scissors Curved and straight 
If you can only get one to start, get the best long scissors you can and add to your collection later. I prefer the adjustable tension ones. 
baby wipes 
Small Snag Free Hair Bands silicone not Rubber -need only if you choose banding or just longer hair. I make designs on my baby. 
Grooming Table A less expensive heavy duty folding style table can be used with something on top to make them non skid. 
Hard plastic kind not card table. 
Grooming Arm
A good grooming book or dvd


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

As far as shears go, I wouldn't go longer than 8 in to start with. Great recommendations from the others. I also have a Bass slicker and it's the best slicker brush I've found.


----------

